# Marzocchi 888 RV Forks



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Just ordered an Airborne Taka DH rig with stock 888 RV forks. Their double crown, 200mm travel, and have rebound adjustment. It's my first real DH bike, so I'm not that familiar with these forks. I have ridden the iron horse yakuza kumicho at mt. Snow, and it's basically the same bike, except it had Super T forks, not 888's. They felt good to me, but I'm a noob. I haven't heard great things about these 888 RV's, but will they still feel plush and smooth? People on the Internet tend to bash on anything that's not top of the line, so I'm asking for a realistic, honest, and straightforward opinion on the 888 RV. Ive heard people say there horrible, but their still 888's. How bad can they be? Thanks.


----------



## bdowns (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey man, how are you liking the Taka? I am wondering the same thing about the 888RV fork... What do you think?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah there gonna be smooth but there is only rebound adjustment on the fork. Just ride it for awhile then upgrade to better fork. There's nothing wrong with it it's just it's gonna give you crazy pedal bop and it might be hard to fine sweet spot to make the fork feel good.


----------



## bdowns (Jul 13, 2011)

Twisted1 said:


> Yeah there gonna be smooth but there is only rebound adjustment on the fork. Just ride it for awhile then upgrade to better fork. There's nothing wrong with it it's just it's gonna give you crazy pedal bop and it might be hard to fine sweet spot to make the fork feel good.


Do you know, by chance, how the 888RV's compare to the old Super T's?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

i dunno, but my dad has an 04 888 on his bike, and it is smooth as butter. I rode it when i was a noob and it felt great, especially over the rocky stuff. If you havent ridden many big bikes anything will feel awesome at first, dont worry bout it.

i bet it feels better than super t's, theres a reason 888s replaced super ts


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

The monster t had sticky stanchions I find. The 888 is deff going to be smoother then the t's. To much sag on the 888 gonna give it bob an I find if you set it up for small bump sensitive then the fork bottoms out on large hits. Try it for awhile; you might love it!


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

OP, will you be going to mt snow this weekend?....trying to find some guys to ride with. going to either killington or mt snow, i'm leaning more towards killington due to the races at snow this weekend.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Doesn't the "v" stand for volume...as in a valve to add air for spring assist? Am I thinking of the wrong fork?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

they stop making the rv in 2007... rv means rebound valve which is a hydraulic dampening knob on the lower right leg.. go here an type in 888 rv 2007 and it will give you the manuel http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/l...710&Azione=Search&IDFolder=126&LN=UK&idC=1561


----------



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Tommorow I'm getting home from four weeks on the west coast, so it's gonna be awesome reuniting with my bike. I really want to ride mt. Snow again this summer, so hopefully i'Il find a way to go soon. If anyone wants a riding companion let me know, i might be able to make it up to snow one weekend.

About the Taka- I really like it. The 888 RV doesn't have all the adjustments as higher end forks, but it's really smooth and works well over pretty much any terrain. At first, you need to break it in for it to really start working the way it's supposed to, so don't worry if it doesn't feel great when you first start riding it. 

I felt a little skeptical about the 888 RV before buying it, but it turned out to be a great fork for me. I definitely would recommend it.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool have fun riding! Yeah most Marz forks I rode are really sticky for couple weeks. Check out your fluid level because marz usually come with to much an it won't let the fork get full travel


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

Twisted1 said:


> they stop making the rv in 2007..............


Not True. The 888RV is still available as an OE fork, just not aftermarket.


----------

